# I hate college



## Ironcross (Feb 28, 2010)

I want to punch a hole in the wall everytime I have to force myself to read stuff for a class on subjects I don't give a crap about. Sometimes I think I'd rather be in hell than school.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hate it too, but it's necessary in order to get a degree in something we do like.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

i can understand, I'm only at a community college and I almost hate every minute of it. I have yet to do anything I like. In fact the only classes I like were the super easy one I had first semester, like English 101 and mt 55, Just because they were relaxing and I didn't have to work much at them, which basically means I haven't found anything I "enjoy" here.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I actually like college.... a lot :um. If I didn't do all the clubs and stuff I do at my college I'd probably feel the same way. Because the actual classes can be kind of daunting especially when you have SA. My less then amazing grades refelct this. 

I'd say find something you love and do it. If you can't find something you love just get involved in something where you think you can meet people and have some fun. Basically be ambitious, stupid, and risk failing. Just explore the oppurtunities college give you and things can get a lot better. I understand its hard with SA and was really tough for me but its worth it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I dont think college is for me since i cant pass. if not barely.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I also hate it. I am graduating very soon but these last weeks are killing me.


----------



## Ironcross (Feb 28, 2010)

pita said:


> I also hate it. I am graduating very soon but these last weeks are killing me.


Same here. Graduating in May but it seems to be taking forever. What's your major. This is not a good time to graduate, considering the economy.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I've already finished my college school and waiting for results!!! After I will enter into another college school yet again lol.

But yeah, I hate college. The teacher sucks. There is this teacher in my college that keeps picking on me despite me being a top student there.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Ironcross said:


> I want to punch a hole in the wall everytime I have to force myself to read stuff for a class on subjects I don't give a crap about. Sometimes I think I'd rather be in hell than school.


Oh yeah. It took me 5 years to graduate and my motivation dropped with each passing year. By year 4, I was running on empty. I'd open a textbook and within 20 seconds of reading, I'd stop and be like "what the hell did I just read?" My mind constantly wandered off to other things.

Then I graduated and found out no one wants to hire me. What a waste. I spent all those years busting my butt and putting myself through SA hell, only to find out it was all for nothing.


----------



## Ironcross (Feb 28, 2010)

Futures said:


> Oh yeah. It took me 5 years to graduate and my motivation dropped with each passing year. By year 4, I was running on empty. I'd open a textbook and within 20 seconds of reading, I'd stop and be like "what the hell did I just read?" My mind constantly wandered off to other things.
> 
> Then I graduated and found out no one wants to hire me. What a waste. I spent all those years busting my butt and putting myself through SA hell, only to find out it was all for nothing.


What's your major. How did you do grade wise? What's your gpa?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I learned to completely ignore the suggest timeline for taking classes. I'm taking all the interesting classes that are specific to my degree and saving the junk for later. Maybe that's a bad plan since it will make my last few semesters hell but then it won't feel like I'm just taking classes for no reason. If they are the only classes I have left to get a degree the requirement will be a bit more real. It's hard to see a degree coming out of basic english or humanities classes 4years later but it's very easy when it's 1 semester away.


----------



## Cugel the Clever (Mar 13, 2010)

There are parts of college I don't like, but learning is not one of them (usually). What is your major? Does the area not really interest you? I understand despising classes outside your major (darn math requirements...), but it sounds like you mean in general.

I'm lucky enough to go to a school with interesting teachers and small classes, so I generally feel like I am accomplishing something worthwhile. I've almost graduated and I feel that the entire process has been very worthwhile, at least from an academic standpoint.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Ironcross said:


> Same here. Graduating in May but it seems to be taking forever. What's your major. This is not a good time to graduate, considering the economy.


English, so I would have been screwed already, but I am _extra_ screwed with this economy. I'm taking a continuing education grad course (the community college equivalent of grad school) so that I can at least have some kind of desirable skill.


----------



## jimclemmer (Mar 13, 2010)

hello friends 
I am new in this forum and very happy to join all of you. I am one of those guys who don't like colleges. I'll be continue in this thread with all of you

Regards 
Jimclemmer


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I love the field i'm in but this semester is a total disaster (not like it's the first time) and I find myself hating it too.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i've always hated school...since the days of pre-school i've always avoided it and found any way possible to stay home or leave early. 
college is no exception- but i just cant be absent/leave early.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Ironcross said:


> I want to punch a hole in the wall everytime I have to force myself to read stuff for a class on subjects I don't give a crap about. Sometimes I think I'd rather be in hell than school.


I wish I went to college. You don't know how good you really got it.


----------



## kmb501 (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, I don't think I have SA, but I think I'll try and make a few suggestions, anyway. 

First, getting out a little bit and exploring the various groups on campus is a good way to feel like you're really doing something. You may be surprised. People seem a lot less judgmental in college than high school. You may be extremely nervous and you may continue to be, but you should try and get out, anyway. Campus involvement, especially service-learning, will look good on your resume, and it may help you with job leads in the future. 

Another good cure for the boredom might be to be sure each semester to take a relaxing arts course, like music, painting, drawing, sculpting, culinary, photography, creative writing, or foreign language. Sticking with a foreign language may prove especially helpful as it can improve your resume and open up new job opportunities. 

Then again, if meeting people face-to-face makes you nervous, maybe you should check out online classes that offer video conferencing, communication via skype, live chat, etc., or perhaps you should look for online campus group options? Check and see if your college is on Second Life, and get to know the online community. I think it's easier to communicate with people after you've established some sort of connection with them, and that can happen online. People get to learn a lot about you just by reading what you write, listening to your voice, and watching your work ethic. I've also heard that most friendships are established gradually, so this might be the safest plan to help someone who has a particularly hard time with socializing enjoy his or her college years.

Also, I don't know if you're into writing, but the campus paper might be a good way to get out and start getting familiar with the college as well. Some of the articles can be introspective and not involve a lot of direct research or interviewing, and, if an article requires an interview, a lot of the interviews can be conducted online. There may also be an anonymous poetry writing or fiction writing forum at your college. E-mail a teacher and ask. 

Another idea is to perhaps put yourself in situations where you expect to look ridiculous, like maybe acting or stand-up comedy? I don't know if it would work, because I don't think I have SA, but it seems like if you put yourself in a situation that's outside the norm and supposed to make you nervous, perhaps you'll feel a little more at ease, because your reactions are expected. Sometimes people just admire your willingness to take risks. 

I don't know, but I would like to learn more. Please tell me if you think any of these suggestions would work.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Working for minimum wage at a warehouse is far worse. I load 50lb boxes into trailers and my back just recently started to hurt, I think I sprained it or something. Going to work is pure torture and is just underpaid slavery.

If you hate school so bad quit and get a job. Once you work for a year or so you will probably be begging to go back to school.


----------



## ninjagirl (Nov 6, 2009)

I know how you feel. I really hate all these bullcrap classes that I have to take. My school cancelled the only class i liked, now I have to wait until I graduate community college before I can go on the university, and actually take the classes that I am interested in. I have never really liked school, always kinda did my own thing. I can only hope that when I do graduate, the time spent in college will not have been a total waste.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I enjoyed going to university (and later on, college) very much. In fact I met my boyfriend at college. My mental health problems started getting in the way though and I ended up missing a lot of classes because I am not a morning person in the least and the 8am, 9am, 10am starts were just too much for me. Which is why I'm going to see if I can finish my degree by correspondence (or online, rather), so I can complete my coursework on my own time. Also will avoid anxiety related to meeting new people. I'm super shy when I'm around people I don't know and will generally only open up when spoken to first, so boy am I glad my boyfriend (who also deals with SA, he's Zaleth on this forum) decided to talk to me!


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry I deleted my Facebook...
Anyway I hate it too but I think it's because of being at a community college. People I know who went away are having fun and meeting new people. And I'm stuck here with the same people I don't like much and can't meet anyone new. I would like to meet a new friend... can't wait to transfer..I hope it goes well. But....the work does suck...I have had little sleep doing it and I may not pass a class...


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I too hate it. There are some moments when I'm having a lot of fun but they don't last long. I feel for ya buddy. You are not alone.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I hate it for the most part too.
What's worse is that my sister just loves it, and my mom would always tell me that I'll love college and that she had so much fun there. I feel like I'm the only one who can't adjust to it and doesn't like it...


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm going to a community college right now and I'm not so crazy about it. This semester in particular has been brutal. I'm taking classes on the Gen Ed requirements list and they suck. I have _never_ failed a class before but I am this semester.

And on top of that, I've been pulling my hair out trying to figure out a major. Now I suddenly came across one that sounds interesting and it's not offered at the university I'm already signed up to transfer to! And it's kinda too late to transfer elsewhere! Gah.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Sierra83 said:


> Which is why I'm going to see if I can finish my degree by correspondence (or online, rather), so I can complete my coursework on my own time. Also will avoid anxiety related to meeting new people. I'm super shy when I'm around people I don't know and will generally only open up when spoken to first, so boy am I glad my boyfriend (who also deals with SA, he's Zaleth on this forum) decided to talk to me!


Hmmm. That's precisely why I don't plan to do any online courses. I don't want an excuse to be less social! That's the same reason I always use the check out line or go inside the bank for transactions. Like the person who struggles with weight loss, it's the little things.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm 23 years old. The first time I went to University I achieved an GPA of 55 and was put on academic probation. I didn't want to get kicked out so I just dropped University all together.

I did so poorly because I was in classes that made no sense to me (stats, economics, ect) and because I had no interest... I didn't even bother to study.

Fast forward 5 years to today and I think I'm mentally ready for this. Everything learned in University is useful. No only for your job but in life as well. Learning economics will help you understand what's going on in the news, and english is always great for writing letters, or simply getting thoughts out of your mind. Maths can help you solve problems later on (pending your profession). Little bits and pieces from your classes will help you excel later on, even if it doesn't make sense right now. 

As crappy as it is, it's required. If you wanna make the big bucks, you've gotta sacrifice your personal time for 2-5+ years in order to get proper education. When you're makin 40-80k a year, those 5 years will have been well worth it. 

I don't plan on having a family so the money I will save on not having children or a big house will let me take lots of vacations and save a lot for retirement. I may even get to retire early and do whatever the hell I want! THATS what I'm looking forward to! That's my motivation for studying all the junk that seems irrelevant!

I've said it a million times but I'll say it again... **** group work!!!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Ironcross said:


> I want to punch a hole in the wall everytime I have to force myself to read stuff for a class on subjects I don't give a crap about. Sometimes I think I'd rather be in hell than school.


I agree, school is a pointless waste of time, a bunch of hoops you have to jump through in order to get to where you want. Most info. you learn in school(esp. undergrad) is not useful/practical. What you do have an opportunity to learn is teamwork, socializing, networking, work ethic, discipline.

I think alot of degrees can be changed so that you can complete them faster (taking out GECs is one way) but you have to remember that schools/ universities are businesses, they have an incentive to keep students paying tuition as long as they can allow.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ironcross said:


> I want to punch a hole in the wall everytime I have to force myself to read stuff for a class on subjects I don't give a crap about. Sometimes I think I'd rather be in hell than school.


If you would rather be in hell then drop out of school and work at a warehouse for minimum wage. I used to work at a warehouse but now I work at fedex loading trailers which is even worse. I seriously think I would rather be homeless than work there anymore.


----------

